# Régularisation de salaire



## Natie37 (5 Juillet 2022)

J ai besoin d aide et je ne sais pas comment faire ma régularisation de salaire. 
En effet je travaille avec mon pe depuis janvier et j'ai été licencié ce jour le 5 juillet avec un préavis de 15 jours effectué.
Je voudrais que l on m'aide pour être sûr de ce que je dois demander a mes pe 
Mon contrat a débuté le 1er  janvier 2022 :

- Du 1er janvier 2022 au 30 avril 2022:

   c’était un contrat qui était de 44 heures par semaines avec un taux horaire brut de 4,5507 brut.
Mensualisation sur: 162h

-  Du 1er janvier 2022 au 30 avril 2022:

   j’ai eu un arrêt maladie, ou on a déduit 77 heures de mon salaire, et j’ai pris 2 semaines sur mes 8 semaines déduites, du 11 au 22  avril

Avenant effectif au 1er mai 2022: 

- Du 1er mai 2022 au 5 juillet 2022, il y a eu un avenant de contrat, qui est passé de 44 h par semaine à 49 heures par semaine au même taux horaire brut.
Mensualisation sur: 165h normales et 19h en heures supplémentaires. 
Pouvez vous me dire comment je dois faire pour le calcul de la régularisation de salaire et pour le salaire de juillet, comment dois je faire pour la rémunération, vu que le contrat s’arrête en cour de mois.

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 

Alors vous devez commencer par calculer votre dernier salaire avec le ccc
Ensuite vous calculez la régularisation de salaire 
Il y a 2 périodes à prendre en compte 
Du 1er janvier au 30 avril 
Du 1er mai au


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Du 1er mai au 19 juillet 
Ensuite vous calculez vos CP acquis di 1er juin au 19 juillet 2022 
Et pour finir la prime de fin de contrat


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Vous avez reçu votre lettre de licenciement le 5 juillet ? 
ou vous avez fini votre préavis le 5 juillet ?


----------



## Flo Flo (8 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Du 1er mai au 19 juillet
> Ensuite vous calculez vos CP acquis di 1er juin au 19 juillet 2022
> Et pour finir la prime de fin de contrat


Bonjour. Désolée je me glisse dans votre message pour poser une question. Pour la régularisation de salaire on demande de calculer la différence entre les heures payées et les heures travaillées.
Jusque là je comprends.
Je finis un contrat le 22 de ce mois ( juillet). Ma question : comment calculer les heures payées et heures travaillées de ce mois en question ( juillet )?
J’espère que je me suis bien exprimée. Merci


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Vous devez  diviser le salaire brut obtenu après ccc par votre taux horaire brut contrat
Cela vous donne le nombre d'heures payées

Voici  ce que je fais pour calculer mes régularisations
2 colonnes
D'un côté je note le salaire brut perçu sans les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires
Dans l'autre colonne le montant correspondant aux  heures réalisées

Je fais le total de chaque colonne et je compare

Si il y'a un trop perçu il reste acquis si il manque il y a régule

Vu que depuis le 1er janvier 2022 les années se compensent bous pouvez faire 1 seul tableau du début jusqu'à la fin de contrat

Je trouve que c'est bien plus simple que de se baser sur les heures payées 
Surtout que se souvent on a tendance à arrondir les heures payés 

Par exemple 
43 heures x 43 semaines / 12 = 154,0833 heures 
Et on aura tendance à inscrire dans heures payées 154 ou 155

Au bout de 3 ans ça fait une différence 
155- 154,0833 = 0,9166 heures x 36 mois = 32,99 presque 33 heures 😄


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

En prenant en compte le salaire brut payé plutôt que les heures on évite les erreurs 
Et le résultat est précis à 💯


----------

